# Exhaust advice?



## Piff513 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just purchased a 04 Gto,quicksilver metallic. A4.
Stock exhaust just doesnt do it for me. I want to
install a new exhaust but dont know which to go with.
Was looking at SLP or Magnaflow. Any suggestions?
Input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Kooks Street Screamer*

I just purchased the Kooks Street Screamer for my 2006 GTO. It makes my stock GTO sound like a true muscle car. Deeep rumble at idle and intimidating to all that here it.


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the full kooks system as well for my 05. 
Kooks ss headers
Hi flow cats
Street screamer catback

With that being said I haven't installed it yet so I don't really know where the true volume and tone is at. Perhaps bondpw01 could post a youtube video . What I can say is the quality of the parts are very good as far as welds etc.

I heard spintech at a car show and yes it is loud.

I don't know too much about the options for the 04. As far as SLP and Magnaflow some people say Magnaflow is quiet like stock. Not sure if this is true or not since I haven't heard it in person.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO a catback on a stock car is a huge waste of money. First off the '04 has probably one of the best exhaust sounds in any production muscle car. The other is that sound alone is style over substance. Put on some long tubes and you'll get sound and performance.

BTW the Street Sreamer is for the '05-'06 GTO


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

FYI: I got the whole system at once due to a deal at maryland speed. It was a package deal. 

Yes, like Svede says it is only 05-06 and yes the money could have been spent better if power is your goal. I agree 100% but to each their own though. Everyone is going to give you an opinion on what they think is the best for your car but in the end it's what makes you happy. What are your goals for your car? If 1/4 times are your goal then you might want to reconsider and invest elsewhere.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No doubt but _IF_ you're ever going to want more power (that's 90% of us at least if we can afford it) headers give a really nice bump in power, make a very decent change in sound and sets you up for more power if you do that for about the same price. Like you said to each their own.


----------

